

America’s tech talent shortage is a myth  - Skibb
http://qz.com/79322

======
ColinWright
Other submissions on HN:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626572> : Same story from a different
source, with substantial discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5626062> : As above, but with no
discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5628921> : Earlier submission of this
source

